# Photos and Video from the GGLS 75th Anniversary Meet Yesterday



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

An 12-minute amalgamation of some video I took yesterday at the Golden Gate Live Steamers 75th Anniversary Meet...



And a collection of photos also...

A "Little Engines" American...










A CP-173 like mine, but totally scratchbuilt...










LOVE the white tires. Gonna do that on mine.










Ride-on scales have whimsy as well.



























The coaches are full of Dick Tracy characters, including Dick Tracy himself.










I love the pin-striped paint job sported by the Tahoe!!! A beautiful machine that runs well also (see video above).




























A beautiful sctatchbuilt reefer what doubles as a fuel and tool car.






































And a heavyweight coach that also doubles as a fuel car...










This Consolidation is virtually identical to the one that Jesse built and sold when he moved to Vegas...



















Mike Massey's beautiful Chloe...










A gorgeous 3-3/4 scale 2' gauge loco!! Awesome!!!














































A gathering of sparkies having fun...







(hey Goodson... they're battery powered!!!)











One of the signal bridges from the new signaling system...










My work-in-progress baby on display with her brand-spanking new coat of paint...










A gorgeous 1-1/2" scale 4-3/4" gauge Mason Bogie. She runs like a watch too (see video)



















Had a blast!!! Got there around 9:00 PM or so and got home around 8:00 PM.


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the pics. 

I love the Mason Bogie!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

You guys have some beautiful equipment up there! The brass plated Allen Mogul was unbelievable.







That's gotta be a lot of work polishing.









Like your baby sitting there being "drooled upon". Next year, huh?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Great pix Dwight. 

A question on that car with the propane tanks... that looks like an awful lot of gas, was there a reason he had 3 tanks? Is he a refueling station? 


Greg


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Next year, huh?At the rate I'm going lately, it may be two years.








A question on that car with the propane tanks... that looks like an awful lot of gas, was there a reason he had 3 tanks? Is he a refueling station? I assume you refer to the heavyweight? I believe it was a whim. While I was standing there someone asked the owner how long he could run with three tanks, to which the owner replied, "I don't know." hehehe


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight
Thanks for the coverage of a special celebration with many, many outstanding steam locomotives in action to make the most of a hobby that has been ongoing longer than most of us have been interested and involved with the burnt finger society.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW, thanks for the pics Dwight. That strawberry canyon #24 was extra special


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the coverage of a special celebration with many, many outstanding steam locomotives in action to make the most of a hobby that has been ongoing longer than most of us have been interested and involved with the burnt finger society.Glad you enjoyed it Charles. GGLS was celibrating their 75th year... longer than most of us have even been alive!


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight
The GGLS is on my list to visit during the NSS if time and their schedule happen to make it possible!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

They run public trains every Sunday Charles. Should be no problem.


----------



## dmcole (Feb 15, 2008)

Posted By CapeCodSteam on 10 Jul 2011 08:32 PM 
WOW, thanks for the pics Dwight. That strawberry canyon #24 was extra special 
For those of you who don't live in the Bay Area, Strawberry Canyon is a park adjacent and to the south of Tilden Park, where the GGLS is HQ'd. At its mouth is UC Berkeley's Memorial Stadium and a bit into the canyon is a nice set of swimming pools the school maintains for use by students and the Berkeley populace.

When I was a sprite of a boy, my friends used to take the bus to Berkeley and hike up behind the pools and, ahem, experiment with consciousness-altering substances. Not me -- I was so straight in the '60s and early '70s that I wore a tie to high school and college -- but seeing the phrase "Strawberry Canyon" in that picture brought a smile to my face nonetheless.

\dmc


----------



## Slipped Eccentric (Jan 2, 2008)

Some of the burners can be pretty big and require a large volume of fuel, so a lot of guys, especially with larger engines, will use multiple tanks to keep them from freezing up.


----------



## tmtrainz (Feb 9, 2010)

That "Lionel" engine and passenger cars are absolutely beautuiful. Thank you for all of those pics.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the pics Dwight. They are an inspiration for me to get on a 7.5" steamer.


----------

